# Vector I (Pdf) Image File



## justplainduke

Here is one to try if you are interested.








Print the pdf at 100% and lightly glue to your choice of material to be cut then cut around the outside edges and file to the second lines depicting the fillet end contours.

Enjoy!


----------



## Always_Running

i just printed and cut it out going out to the shop to cut it out ill put pics on this topic of the vector and the last design you did thanks


----------



## justplainduke

Very cool


----------



## Always_Running

here are two of your designs and my pickle fork shooter


----------



## justplainduke

Wow, that's quick!








Remember that the two I designed WILL need slots for the band tie downs to keep the bands from moving off of the canted tips.
the grooves run parallel to the tip ends as shown in the 3d models. the grooves are apx 3/16 wide and 3/16 deep all of the way around.
I'm looking forward to your input after shooting these designs, as no one other than me has tried them yet.


----------



## Always_Running

ok im cutting the groves now


----------



## Always_Running

here are the groves ill put bands on in a little


----------



## justplainduke

Dammmmmmmnnn....You're a woodworkin' maniac!








Maybe you could give us a review and let us know how they shoot when you have the time, thanks.


----------



## Always_Running

the one on the right shoots perfect but the vector is a little hard to aim due to the angle of the forks


----------



## justplainduke

Oh yea, I forgot to mention....I don't aim







and all of my designs are best suited to a "Canted" (Or...sigh... "gangster") style of shooting.
No, really; I point and shoot and all of the designs that I employ are without any way or even fore-thought toward aiming. I have always done well gripping my frame in the same place relative to the bands and firing.
Please, Shoot them for a while and let us know more, I wish that I could be out shooting!!


----------



## e~shot

Very nice design


----------



## M.J

Wow! You named it after my favorite character from the movie _Despicable Me _








"Squid Launcher... Oh Yeah!!"


----------



## justplainduke

M_J said:


> Wow! You named it after my favorite character from the movie _Despicable Me _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Squid Launcher... Oh Yeah!!"


Lol....yup, I'm busted! That's exactly what I was thinking when I drew it, I love that movie!
I kept thinking of the double "V" sign whe he said "vector, oh yea..."
Kind of sci-fi and fun. I don't know how well It will handle yet, but it's a fun design!








The Vector will surely NEED to be built from G10, micarta or similar!


----------



## justplainduke

I'd build the vector but I've been too enthralled shooting the Apex!


----------



## bj000

justplainduke said:


> Here is one to try if you are interested.
> View attachment 9892
> 
> 
> Print the pdf at 100% and lightly glue to your choice of material to be cut then cut around the outside edges and file to the second lines depicting the fillet end contours.
> 
> Enjoy!


i like the general shape.. i will probably thicken up the handle and add some artistic touches of my own.. expect to see this one day from me.


----------



## bj000

justplainduke said:


> Here is one to try if you are interested.
> View attachment 9892
> 
> 
> Print the pdf at 100% and lightly glue to your choice of material to be cut then cut around the outside edges and file to the second lines depicting the fillet end contours.
> 
> Enjoy!


this my remix of that design.. used photoshop to manipulate it a bit.


----------



## justplainduke

Very cool, I like it when people create!


----------



## Always_Running

bj000 I'm going out to the shop to make you remix design right now it looks very cool Thanks for posting


----------



## bj000

Always_Running said:


> bj000 I'm going out to the shop to make you remix design right now it looks very cool Thanks for posting


awesome/.. cant wait.


----------



## Always_Running

bj000 said:


> bj000 I'm going out to the shop to make you remix design right now it looks very cool Thanks for posting


awesome/.. cant wait.
[/quote]
ill probably put a stain on it if not just polyurethane its a pretty cool design


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults

Must say I like the look of this one nice lines the V shape reminds me of the winston churchill V sign


----------



## justplainduke

Hogancastings said:


> Must say I like the look of this one nice lines the V shape reminds me of the winston churchill V sign


That was the idea; I the movie "Despicable Me" the charachter "Vector" used the same "V" sign.
P.s. Thank you for the comparison; Winston Churchill will forever be an inspiration and a hero to me. "V"


----------



## bj000

Always_Running said:


> bj000 I'm going out to the shop to make you remix design right now it looks very cool Thanks for posting


awesome/.. cant wait.
[/quote]
ill probably put a stain on it if not just polyurethane its a pretty cool design
[/quote]
holy jumpings!
that was so fast. you should send me a rough cut of that design for me to finish up. I will send you whatever it costs ( as long as its not too much) if you want to...my coping saw broke and i wont be cutting anything out until i can buy a jigsaw, i think.


----------



## Always_Running

I will send a rough cut that's no problem you done even need to send me shipping just privite message me your adress and I'll have it out soon


----------



## Dayhiker

Hey Runnin' Man, that's a way coool slingshot you just made there! Kudos, my friend.


----------



## Rapier

Thats funky as JPD. I likey. I'd love to learn that 3d stuff you do but then again i'd loose my job, stay home drawing all day...
cheers


----------



## rubberpower

I am really curious about the angled tips. It looks very stylish but with the angle won't it put uneven pressure on the bands? I would like to hear the results on how well it shoots. Beautiful lines


----------



## JLS:Survival

new5




__
JLS:Survival


__
Dec 21, 2011


__
1







heres mine


----------



## JLS:Survival

[sharedmedia=core:attachments:14114]


----------

